# Best Bows



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm wondering what you all think are the best quality doggy bows? 

I ordered a few in the past and they broke before I even put them on Casanova once. 
Right now I'm looking at these two sites- has anyone ordered from these before?

http://www.doggiebowties.com/

http://www.laineeltd.com/

Which ones are most expensive looking and best quality? I don't care about cost...I just don't like using cheap bows that fall apart... 

Also which size bands do you use? On Lainee, there is 3/8", 5/16", 1/4" and tiny. The ones I have I'm running out of and they were just from Cherrybrook and I wrapped them around twice to get them tight...


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

We have a few members who make bows. The only ones I've bought are from Marj (Ladys mom)

I even have a couple pairs of the little black show bows she made. They are very good quality and you can have them made with bands or barretts. 

Hope that helps alittle.....


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Marj's bows are little works of art! She is an SM vendor, also. They last forever! I have a nice-sized collection of them and some are a couple years old and still look great!

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=45381


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

I think 3/8 is the size a lot of people go with


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Marj (Lady's mom) makes pretty bows. If you are looking for something with elegant centers Barbara (Kutsmal) makes very uniques bows. I have ordered from both sites that you mentioned, but I like to support our SM members. There are a couple of other vendors on SM too but I can't remember the names right now, maybe someone else will mention them.


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

Marj has BEAUTIFUL bows :wub: they are really great and the bands are good quality on her bows....I know because im extremely heavy handed


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Both of those are excellent sites, but my problem is I don't like stiff sturctured bows......I really like to buy doubled sided satin ribbon and tie my own or buy baby bows for humans...........for a little boy, the stiff bows would be better....and from what I have seen on this forum, you can't beat Marj for her bows!

Here are some of CeeCee's bows:
[attachment=53196:IMG_0175.jpg]


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Marj's bows..but it'll get addicting! And she does great ones for boys.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I've ordered from doggiebowties.com in the past. She makes beautiful bows and they are great quality and last a long time. Her wait time can be very long though..up to 4 months. 

I use 5/16" bands and they have worked really well.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

All of my girls' bows are from Marj-http://www.myladysdogbows.com/bows.html and Angelyn- http://shoptickledpinkboutique.com/store/W...arrettesandBows. They bow do beautiful bows that really hold up and I think their prices are very reasonable. Bewared though...they are very addictive!!!  

As for bands, I use 5/16 fine weight in yellow from Show Off- http://www.showoffproducts.com/bands.htm. I think Stacy recommended them to me. I love them...they are super stretchy and thin.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (princessre @ May 28 2009, 09:08 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=782164


> I'm wondering what you all think are the best quality doggy bows?
> 
> I ordered a few in the past and they broke before I even put them on Casanova once.
> Right now I'm looking at these two sites- has anyone ordered from these before?
> ...


I know doggiebowties have a veryyy long wait as Lacy's mom said. I don't know of anyone who has bought bows from lainee ltd. 

Bow makers stiffen bows to make them last longer. And yes, Marj's bows are the best quality bows I have, and I have a lot of different kinds of bows. I know many doggie bow makers. And not to mention they are a great price! Marj also ships super fast, mine come in less than a week! :thumbsup: Another SM member, Leigh Ann, makes bows: http://www.bellarosebowtique.com/store/Default.asp Many SMers have her bows and they look very pretty. 
Show maltese bows are 3/8 size and normally come in pairs. Show yorkies bows are 5/8 size. Show Shih tzus bows are 7/8 size. Most casual bows you see all SMer's malts wearing are size 5/8. 

As for bands, I agree with Melissa, I buy bands from Show Off and they are such great quality! I just love them. LOL Mostly everybody on this forum(I searched the site before I decided where to buy bands) use the yellow 5/16 fine weight bands. JMM use bands from lainee ltd. I bought the pink light weight ones from show off because I wanted pink bands and not yellow ones. LOL

Hope this helps!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ May 28 2009, 01:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=782279


> Marj (Lady's mom) makes pretty bows. If you are looking for something with elegant centers Barbara (Kutsmal) makes very uniques bows. I have ordered from both sites that you mentioned, but I like to support our SM members. There are a couple of other vendors on SM too but I can't remember the names right now, maybe someone else will mention them.[/B]


Bella Rose Bowtique. We have bows from Leigh Ann (Bella Rose) and from Marj from the forum.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ May 28 2009, 07:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=782457


> Show maltese bows are 3/8 size and normally come in pairs. Show yorkies bows are 5/8 size. Show Shih tzus bows are 7/8 size. Most casual bows you see all SMer's malts wearing are size 5/8. [/B]


Most show yorkies wear a double loop 7/8" bow, but you'll see the puppies and smaller yorkies in the ring wear a 5/8" bow sometimes. My yorkies wear both 7/8" and 5/8" bows, but they probably wear 7/8" (single and double loop) most of the time. 

Oh I forgot the weight of the bands I use. I use the 5/16" Medium weight bands and I love them  I only do single topknots though since I have yorkies so I'm not sure what I would use if I was doing double topknots


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks, everyone, for your recs! Can't wait to try them all!


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

We bought some "manly bows" from http://www.valsdivados.com/

They are good for boys.


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ May 28 2009, 08:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=782195


> Marj's bows are little works of art! She is an SM vendor, also. They last forever! I have a nice-sized collection of them and some are a couple years old and still look great!
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=45381[/B]



Thanks for the link! I just checked them out! They are very cute!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (malteserus @ Jun 4 2009, 11:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=785864


> We bought some "manly bows" from http://www.valsdivados.com/
> 
> They are good for boys. [/B]


I love Val's dog bows too


----------



## monica.cb (Jul 16, 2009)

Edit by Mod/Admin: _*Only SM Vendors may advertise items for sale.*_


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I, too, think Marj's bows are extremely well made- and just beautiful. I've also bought some nice bows from Angelyn (tickledpink) were also well made and adorable.

I'm sure the other SM vendors make nice ones as well! 

Also, I *love* how Ceecee's stylist (that would be Dianne) does her hair and those big bows..so I'm going to buy some real little girl bows and ribbons and try those out. Brit told me once that she bought bows similar to CeeCee's here (for Cosy): http://www.bloomingbows.com/ 
But these may be_ too girly _for Casanova! Sorry!

Have fun Sophia!! By the way Casanova is looking very sharp there in your siggy! :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Dec 24 2009, 07:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=866374


> I, too, think Marj's bows are extremely well made- and just beautiful. I've also bought some nice bows from Angelyn (tickledpink) were also well made and adorable.
> 
> I'm sure the other SM vendors make nice ones as well!
> 
> ...


Yes, that is where I buy CeeCee's big bows.......they are made with such quality! I also buy from Marj.......her bow are made very, very well and they fit Rain's little head.........


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'll add one more. UtopiasBows.com. I've purchased many from her over the years. She also 
does custom work. Tons of bows on her site to choose from and then some.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh hahaha! I didn't know that was you on my Facebook!! DUH! BTW, your bows are STUNNING. Love your show bow pairs. I'm going to order some, I'll send you a pm to know prices, etc.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I'll add Carl's Stark's Bows. They're made in canada. I just bought my first big bow(7/8 size) from him. I got the second one, and it is SO stunning in person: http://carlstark.com/id39.htm It is deff. a show stopper on Gigi.


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Great thread! I'm excited to get Shiloh started! So many beautiful bows, how is one to decide?!!


----------



## doggybow (Nov 7, 2009)

Hello to all my fellow Maltese lovers out there! I am new to this forum as a Maltese pet owner. I have a lovely little Maltese as a pet named "Porsha"

After retiring from breeding and showing Maltese for about 8 years, I started designing and selling dog bows for show or for pets. My website www.doggybow.com/shop has a shopping cart to save items for future reference or ordering. We also offer a monthly newsletter which not only has some new designs, and bow discounts but the much favored little models wearing our bows being used in the show ring or beautiful pets. I invite you to take a look at my site and see what you may like. I welcome any feedback and all requested custom orders. Doggy Bow customer satisfaction is top priority to me. Every Doggy Bow is handmade by me with the smallest of details, and created with quality ribbon and embellishments. International orders are always welcome as well. Thank you for visiting!

Visit My Website Doggy Bow


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (doggybow @ Dec 25 2009, 12:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=866690


> Hello to all my fellow Maltese lovers out there! I am new to this forum as a Maltese pet owner. I have a lovely little Maltese as a pet named "Porsha"
> 
> After retiring from breeding and showing Maltese for about 8 years, I started designing and selling dog bows for show or for pets. My website www.doggybow.com/shop has a shopping cart to save items for future reference or ordering. We also offer a monthly newsletter which not only has some new designs, and bow discounts but the much favored little models wearing our bows being used in the show ring or beautiful pets. I invite you to take a look at my site and see what you may like. I welcome any feedback and all requested custom orders. Doggy Bow customer satisfaction is top priority to me. Every Doggy Bow is handmade by me with the smallest of details, and created with quality ribbon and embellishments. International orders are always welcome as well. Thank you for visiting!
> 
> ...


Deleted my post. No longer relavant.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Nikki doesn't wear bows, but if she did, I'd get them from Marj. Not only is her stuff beautiful, but IMO it's great to support a lady like Marj who has taken such great care of her Lady- a rescue, for all of these years.


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

marj's bows are so pretty. i love her selection of boy bows


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (moshi melo @ Dec 25 2009, 03:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=866642


> Great thread! I'm excited to get Shiloh started! So many beautiful bows, how is one to decide?!![/B]


I think you should get them all! You can never have too many bows!  Marj matches bows to anything so perfectly! Also Zippy's Mom(Barbara) makes GORGEOUS bows! She made Gigi some bows and they are wonderful quality. I need to post some pictures of those, you all got to see them.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I have gotten bows for Milo from many different places but the only one I went back to for a 2nd time was M'lady's dog bows(Marj)- for sure the best bows ever!! The quality of her bows are amazing and the designs are beautiful!! 

I have gotten bows from other online stores and they went flat after Milo wore them once  
all of the bows that Marj made are still going strong many wears later! :biggrin:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

These are some I've done. They're fun to make on these cold winter evenings. They don't take much time to do. I don't sell bows just thougth people might like to make their own too. Not trying to put anyone out of the bow business, I just like the unusual...The 3rd down and left,looks like silver ribbon but's it's irridenscent,hologram material. Looks prettier than picture it has rainbow sparkly colours. I like the glitter buttons and the velvet flowers in the centers.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (michellerobison @ Dec 26 2009, 07:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=866954


> These are some I've done. They're fun to make on these cold winter evenings. They don't take much time to do. I don't sell bows just thougth people might like to make their own too. Not trying to put anyone out of the bow business, I just like the unusual...The 3rd down and left,looks like silver ribbon but's it's irridenscent,hologram material. Looks prettier than picture it has rainbow sparkly colours. I like the glitter buttons and the velvet flowers in the centers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THey're beautiful!


----------

